# Fuel Injection Problem Max 94



## JamesNguyen (May 5, 2005)

Hi buddies,

As you know I just got the Max 94. I also got the problem with this car recently too. The idle is rough when engine is on. At first, I thought this car needs to be tuned up. I went to the shop and tell the guy that I need to tune up this car and the guy in the shop ask me why I need to tune up this car. I said this car's idle is rough and then the guy replies me with a sure answer: "Your car is having with the injection problem. one of them is not working properly. Is the Check Engine light comes on and off usually ?, Is your car lacking the power ? The maxima always get this problem" 

I told him that it is true the Check Engine light is on and off but the acceleration is fast not a problem. the guy told me that I need to change the injectors of this car. What do you think ? wow, Injector will be a lot of money....is the guy at the shop is right ? please advice me.

P.S: I checked on the net and saw the price one of the injector is about 89 to 113 dolars each without labor to replace. by the way is it easy to replace these injectors ?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It could be one of many problems. Injectors are one of them.

EGR solenoid failure is another common problem, and it will cause a horrible idle, but be fine once you step on the gas.. try unplugging the vacuum line to the EGR (and closing it off), then see how your idle does. takes 2 min and doesn't cost a penny. that will rule it out quickly.
instructions? http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroker?UseCase=RG001&UserAction=beginRepairGuide


----------



## JamesNguyen (May 5, 2005)

*How to know if your injector is not working...*

First of all, I would like to thank you Matt for his advice.
Today, I came to the difference shop with my stuffs (air filter, gas filter, PCV valve and 6 Bosch platinum 2 park plugs). I ask this guy to change these items for my car in order to see if my car getting better. 

End up with the price (he charged for his labor) $40.00 and the engine's idle is still rough. After changing these items, I can feel my car works a little bit better but the thing is one of the injector not working properly that is why my car's idle is rough obviously. The guy in this shop show me how to ping point out how to know if one of your injector is not working properly. I want to share this experience with all who have the same problem:

He showed me like this: 
when the engine is on, unplug one of the wire that connect to the sparkplug (one at a time). If the engine is shaking than normal after unplug one, that injector is working properly. 

If the engine is working as normal (not shaking a little bit) after unplug one wire of the sparkplug, that injector is not working properly.

At this point someone will ask why: Just imagine like this: if a horse have 4 legs and you tight one of his leg, he will not run as normal. He is shaking or struggling obviously. If he have had one leg not working. and you tight the leg that is not working. he will not show any different.

the guy at the shop also took out the hearing device like a doctor in the hospital. This device is to hear the knock of the engine (the piston knock).
he put the the stick of the hearing device on the engine and hear the difference of each piston. the one not working properly had the sound weaker( smaller knocking sound).

He told me to put my hand at the exhaust pipe to feel the air coming out. My car doesnt flow air out smoothly. It comes out not continuously. the air somehow flow like this: boom....boomm....boom......
sorry i dont know how to describe this but anyway it is not smooth, you can see the air touch your hand one at a time. that means my car's engine is not working properly. 

He has a small checking light that he connect this checking light with the injector wire to see if it is working. if it is working the light will come up.

I hope these experiences will help somebody to buy an old car like mine. If I know this before I would tell my brother not buying it. Fortunetely, the guy told me that I only need to change one injector with the price $200.00 including dealer genuine injector and labor. I think I saved the money today for fixing this problem comparing with other shop. I hope after fixing this, my engine light will be turn off like the normal state before. I will tell you what happen next after changing this injector tomorrow.

goodluck all


----------



## JamesNguyen (May 5, 2005)

*Replace Injector for your Max 94*

hello again,

Today I came to the shop for changing the injector.
Here is some experieces that I want to share with you if you are going to change your injector in the future.

Here is the list you need from Nissan Dealer:

Injector & two rubber ring seals (two seals for one injector) .......$ 116.00
Two Gaskets for the intake manifold........................................$ 8.91

This price is based on my purchase through the repair shop.
I think the dealer give a little bit discount for the repair shop.

the processing to change the injector is invested the time for opening the intake manifold out. about 2 to 3 hours

Note: Make sure you open the intake manifold out and see if your old injector has the dot "Yellow" or "GReen" color on it. When you go to the dealer, they will ask you which one you want. The Yellow or Green ? The dealer told me that it does not matter if you change the difference color but if you change the same color is better. they all will be working fine.
*** You need to buy the gasket because most of the time those gaskets are old and broken when you open the intake manifold out. It is cheap buy it and replace it when you change the injector. Remember two gaskets. one on top and other in the bottom. Not the gasket for the oil pan or else.

After changing the injector, my car is working fine, the air come from exhaust pipe is normal. My car's idle is smoother than before. the engine light is off automaticaly. Awasome, Miracle....I think most of the guy who know how to take a screw out can do this job. I have to pay 80 bucks for the guy to do this for me. I know this is not really expensive labor, it is cheap I can tell if you compare with other shops. If you can do it, you will save the money. make sure you remember where the screws you are going to take out and put it back in places. That's all do it folks.

Here is the little link that show you how to change the injector:

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/ab_auto_fuel_system/article/0,2021,DIY_13679_2276266,00.html


----------



## scchu (Dec 24, 2005)

*Thank you....*



JamesNguyen said:


> hello again,
> 
> Today I came to the shop for changing the injector.
> Here is some experieces that I want to share with you if you are going to change your injector in the future.
> ...


 Hey thanks for sharing your experience. I guess not too many people are experiencing this problem... 

My car started shaking violently (relatively speaking) for no reason last night (despite the fact that it was driving fine just 20 minutes right before that). I took the car to a Precision Tune shop for a check up (charged me $70 just to find what what was wrong) and determined that one of the injectors had gone bad.

Here's the estimate I was given:
Injector with two rubber ring seals -- $126.95 (I guess I ought to take it somewhere else for a different quote)
Labor -- $450 (for roughly 6 hours of work, or "a whole day" according to the manager)

I have a 1993 Infiniti J30t. The manager said he's changed A LOT of fuel injectors for Nissan cars (including Infiniti, which technically are Nissans). But he's never changed a single injector for Fords, Toyotas or Hondas... Go figure... but this fourm seems to have surprisingly few people complaining about injector problems, huh?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

scchu said:


> Hey thanks for sharing your experience. I guess not too many people are experiencing this problem...
> 
> My car started shaking violently (relatively speaking) for no reason last night (despite the fact that it was driving fine just 20 minutes right before that). I took the car to a Precision Tune shop for a check up (charged me $70 just to find what what was wrong) and determined that one of the injectors had gone bad.
> 
> ...



the nissan injector design does have some flaws, but it tends to me more of a mechanicla/electrical failure than the others which clog (worst offender is early gm 60* V6)

Shop around for the injectors, but I suggest you replace all 6 at once if you're paying for labor as the additional labor to do all 6 is minimal versus just 1.
when 1 goes another is likely to follow
if you need help finding a cheaper source for the injectors let me know


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel Injector problems in 3rd Gen*



JamesNguyen said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> As you know I just got the Max 94. I also got the problem with this car recently too. The idle is rough when engine is on. At first, I thought this car needs to be tuned up. I went to the shop and tell the guy that I need to tune up this car and the guy in the shop ask me why I need to tune up this car. I said this car's idle is rough and then the guy replies me with a sure answer: "Your car is having with the injection problem. one of them is not working properly. Is the Check Engine light comes on and off usually ?, Is your car lacking the power ? The maxima always get this problem"
> 
> ...


Hi Buddies,

I had a similar problem in that my exhaust had a pulse-pulse-pulse, and the car is shaking and not a smooth exhaust stream. I'm told by many, both here, and dealership and other mechanics, that since the labor charge is the same whether you replace one, or replace all 6, is the same, it is better to replace all 

I have a description of the situation on my web link: 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2140187/4

My advice is to get used injectors, if you can find them and send them out to to be cleaned. 

Injector cleaning company: 
http://accurateis.com/ 
and also another one I found: http://witchhunter.com/process2.htm 
(I used the latter).

If you are just replacing just one, at $125 each, it's no big deal, but if you're replacing all 6 of them, it gets to be about $800, so for the cost of a single one, you can get your used ones cleaned.

Verbal procedure of how to replace them, the pics which posted were much better: 

http://z31.com/repairs/injector.shtml


I hope these URL's will help others as well.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

your suggestion is a temporary solution at best.
cleaning these injectors just shortens the lifespan because it strips the coating off the injector coil which in turn shortens the injectors life significantly.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Green or Red injectors, need some input*



internetautomart said:


> the nissan injector design does have some flaws, but it tends to me more of a mechanicla/electrical failure than the others which clog (worst offender is early gm 60* V6)
> 
> Shop around for the injectors, but I suggest you replace all 6 at once if you're paying for labor as the additional labor to do all 6 is minimal versus just 1.
> when 1 goes another is likely to follow
> if you need help finding a cheaper source for the injectors let me know


I need some advice fellas. I have heard likewise the nissan Max had the "green or red" injectors and when you're replacing yours, they ask which ones you had. I believe one is the earlier version 1989-1993 and one is the later version, in some late 1993-1994. My trouble is, I don't know which ones I had, but if you replace all 6, not just one, and they all match, does it really matter? Is there a difference in flow rate? Any advice highly appreciated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

89-92 VG motor = pink top, black/blue dot
92-94 VE motor = red top
93-94 VG = Pink top , green OR yellow dot

if you keep all six dots the same you will be fine.
people have mixed and matched colored dots w/o a problem before
BTW the 89-92 VG motor uses a thick connector whereas the later ones use a thinner connector


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*cleaning injectors vs new ones*



internetautomart said:


> your suggestion is a temporary solution at best.
> cleaning these injectors just shortens the lifespan because it strips the coating off the injector coil which in turn shortens the injectors life significantly.


You're partially right and partially wrong. You see, if you use cleaners that are in-tank cleaners, like techtron, it lubricates the intake valve and cleans things a little, at the expense of stripping off the coating off the coil. The same is likewise true of putting in injector cleaner right into the fuel rail, a service done by a Jiffy Lube type of place for $60-$110 bucks, but what I described is different.

I described whereby they clean the injectors off the car completely, with backflushing and sonic energy. They also try to match the fuel flow across all of them. Here's a fairly honest assesment of the process, all 3 methods of cleaning:

http://www.witchhunter.com/methods1.htm


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

umm.. I've talked to the rebuilders. and the companies that sell the machines so I do know what I'm saying.
Believe me if you want , or don't.
but 7 replaced injectors says alot.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*temporary injector solution vs new injectors*



internetautomart said:


> umm.. I've talked to the rebuilders. and the companies that sell the machines so I do know what I'm saying.
> Believe me if you want , or don't.
> but 7 replaced injectors says alot.


Hi Buddy, I hope I'm right for my sake  I hope to keep the old girl for 3 more years and at that point, she's a 16 year old car. So if my "temporary" solution lasts for 3 years, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

alexnds said:


> Hi Buddy, I hope I'm right for my sake  I hope to keep the old girl for 3 more years and at that point, she's a 16 year old car. So if my "temporary" solution lasts for 3 years, I'm a happy camper.


how long have you made it so far?


----------



## scchu (Dec 24, 2005)

internetautomart,

I am writing in regard to the fuel injectors discussed in Nissan Forums.

Thanks for your helpful input. As much as I'd like to save some money on this car, I am also not very comfortable with taking chances since Nissans are known for such problems. So I am writing to take you up on the offer on where to find lower price fuel injectors.

I found a couple of places over the web that carry OEM ones for around $95-$116. But I am not sure if there are still better deals out there... For all 6 injectors, that's a lot of money for a 13-year-old car.

Thank you.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

scchu said:


> internetautomart,
> 
> I am writing in regard to the fuel injectors discussed in Nissan Forums.
> 
> ...


You got Private message


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

you can ohm test the fuel injectors if you have long enough probes, so that you can tell which one is shorted or open... the wiring harness to the injectors is also a big fault problem. if you can disconnect a number of the injectors(with out the car running) and look and see if there is any green corrosion on the connector ends. sometimes replacing the injector is a temporary fix. corrosion will build up on the new injector installed and you find yourself in the same position, with a car that runs poorly. if the injector fails the ohm test, replace it, but when doing so, also make sure that the injector connector is cleaned and without fault. nissan does sell this harness for the injectors as well....


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*fuel injector stuff*



bigern45 said:


> you can ohm test the fuel injectors if you have long enough probes, so that you can tell which one is shorted or open... the wiring harness to the injectors is also a big fault problem. if you can disconnect a number of the injectors(with out the car running) and look and see if there is any green corrosion on the connector ends. sometimes replacing the injector is a temporary fix. corrosion will build up on the new injector installed and you find yourself in the same position, with a car that runs poorly. if the injector fails the ohm test, replace it, but when doing so, also make sure that the injector connector is cleaned and without fault. nissan does sell this harness for the injectors as well....


Your help is very much appreciated! (the connector is a separate fresh electrical harness that can be bought instead of the existing electrical connectors? is that what you meant? Also, how to clean connectors, with alchohol swabs?


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

yes, it has either one bank (three connectors) or all six injector connectors. if you just want to clean them i would try brake cleaner, then dry them out with compressed air, and then apply di-electric grease. i would still go ahead and ohm test the injectors though, they do tend to go bad. fuel injector cleaner will do nothing for an injector that fails an ohm test. it will specifically clean up residue at the entry point, around the pintle and the exit screen or opening...if there are 0 ohms then it is shorted, and if resistance is too high then the circuit pretty much stays open.. regardless you need a new injector or rebuilt..


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*how to remove fuel injectors.*



bigern45 said:


> yes, it has either one bank (three connectors) or all six injector connectors. if you just want to clean them i would try brake cleaner, then dry them out with compressed air, and then apply di-electric grease. i would still go ahead and ohm test the injectors though, they do tend to go bad. fuel injector cleaner will do nothing for an injector that fails an ohm test. it will specifically clean up residue at the entry point, around the pintle and the exit screen or opening...if there are 0 ohms then it is shorted, and if resistance is too high then the circuit pretty much stays open.. regardless you need a new injector or rebuilt..


I found this procedure for fuel injector removal and re-installation. Well written I think:
http://z31.com/repairs/injector.shtml

sent a PM as well.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Well Hi from Australia to all.
Just thought I'd have my say here, i know its a long thread, and prob fetching old subjects up is @#[email protected]%!
Well, bought a J30, cheap, good Auto box on her too, but doing the usual rough idle, and sometimes not too bad at idle, but indiscriminately runs rough, on a few cylinders out, I knew, but wanted to pin-point it.
first thing... yep!, the injectors had the Green connectors, so cleaned all, and got good results, sometimes good, and sometimes a bit rough, cleaned the injectors, started better, no pressure leaks etc, all tested.
yesterday, i was sorting out some new bushes for the chassis at a auto dealers, went out, and it was missing on at least one, got home, not too bad running, so... RICHT, it has to be the injector connector, and was going to solder them on, as permanent, and not much need to take off in normal usage. 
Thought I would just check the Resistance, and the results were cyl:- 1=11.8, 2=2043, 3=11.8, 4=11.8, 5=24.0, 6=154.1. All in Ohms!!
yep, I double checked 'em, cleaned em again for sure contact, and still the same resistance!
I have to admit I just thought it would be crappy connections, for about 2 months now, and as normal, they WOULD appear to work well, the car is good essentially, just needs some TLC!, last owner was Cro-Magnon!!. 
Max is 16 years and 2 months old. done the usual, or am in process of; New y pipe, new gators, new bushes all round, new eng mounts, new gear link bush! $2.40!!.... and the terror of the Max... the HEATER core(done, phew!!).
Have one to consider,.... Cro-Magnon sheared 1 or 2 manifold studs... gotta do them one day too... Easy-outs at the ready!!

So, lesson here is, CHECK them resistances, you know it makes sense!!...... of to breakers now for Pink! injectors.

p.s.
GREAT Forum guys, really informative, good people too. I was a 4 cyl man until i came to Oz, thought I'd invest in some V6, and I am still loving the challenge too. 
Are the valve lifters Hydraulic on this motor(VG30E), not been able to see a diag of stripped motor as yet, 2 months and work are a short time to get to know her, but when she goes, she goes well.


----------



## JamesNguyen (May 5, 2005)

Hello Buddies again !

I just want to let to all of you that my Nissan is fine from the day I replaced one fuel injection that was dead. I dont know how long the other 5s will going dead again but atleast I did save some money for replacing only one injections.

One more problem of my nissan is the power windows is broken. It happened in July. I guess because of the hot weather the glass sticked to the rubber along the window of the door. Or else, the passengers that I give a drive did not know how to use it. She keep pushing the button up when it was already up and it broke the inside plastic gear that pull the steal wire inside the door. 

The problem was I could not close the window up to nornal state. It keep staying there halfway. I could pull it going down but I could not close it up. I open the cover of the door and I saw the steal wire went off the plastic gear. 

The fixing: I went to the shop and the I guy who did change my Fuel Injection told me that he can not fix it. He had to buy a new set of gear for each window to replace it. I dont need to replace the motor. 

The cost: $ 250 for two windows including labor. 
Part : $ 75 - $ 95 for every window. (one of the set is more expensive I forget the rear one or the front one)

After fixing: working just like normal. I should be.....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, Thanks to all here.
Got me 6 nearly new ones from Breakers for $150.00.... Woooooooo-Hoooooooo!!
Checked with friend who had cleaner station... Beautiful, no worries.
All buzz out to 11.8 ohms too.
Checked patterns, all good to 7200 rpm on machine.
Volume flow identical.
WHAT A BARGAIN!!
Anyway,....Decided to do away with old cruddy connectors, and solder them, so good continuity back to ECCS.
I mentioned in another thread about the reason for them going green. I have a suspicion it is 'cos they are permanently connected to Positive when car is closed. I am considering changing the feed wire to the output side of the ECCS Relay to eliminate this next. 
Anyone considered this at all?


----------

